# Lightbox öffnet sich im frame soll aber über gesamte hp



## Vera- (4. August 2010)

Ich habe mir eine Lightbox eingebaut. Funktioniert auch recht gut, ausser das sich dann die Bilder im zu kleinen Frame öffnen und man scrollen müsste, wenn man durch die bilder guckt. Deswegen möchte ich das sich die box über die komplette seite öffnet.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine, sonst mache ich nochmal einen screenshot :b


```
<html>
<head>

<script type="text/javascript" src="js/prototype.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/scriptaculous.js?load=effects,builder"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/lightbox.js"></script>

<link rel="stylesheet" href="css/lightbox.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />


<link rel="stylesheet" href="../Seiten/css/lightbox.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css">
<!--
a:link {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #FFF;
}
a:visited {
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
}
a:active {
	text-decoration: none;
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>
<div align="center"><img src="../Überschriften/Sportfest10.png" width="198" height="33"><br>
  <a href="../Bilder/Sportftest2010 Zug/Bild1gr.png" rel="lightbox[Sportfest2010]" title="Sportfest 2010">
  <img src="../Bilder/Sportftest2010 Zug/Bild1kl.png" width="120" height="100" />
  </a>
  <a href="../Bilder/Sportftest2010 Zug/Bild2gr.png" rel="lightbox[Sportfest2010]" title="Sportfest 2010">
  <img src="../Bilder/Sportftest2010 Zug/Bild2kl.png" width="120" height="100" />
```


----------



## SpiceLab (4. August 2010)

Auf der Lightbox-Seite findet sich im Abschnitt Support (http://www.huddletogether.com/projects/lightbox2/#support) u.a. diese Fragestellung:



> Can the script be called from an iframe?
> 
> If you're using iframes, try the Lytebox modification which has better support.



Mit anderen Worten, die Lightbox lässt sich nicht aus dem iFrame heraus im Hauptdokument öffnen.

Deine Frage wäre übrigens im Javascript-Forum besser aufgehoben gewesen, als hier im HTML-Forum.

Gleiches gilt in diesem Zusammenhang auch für dein letztes Thema, das der Problemstellung zufolge in den CSS-Bereich gehört hätte.


----------

